
Hayabusa_2 - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayabusa_2
======
based2
[http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/hayabusa2/topics.html#top...](http://global.jaxa.jp/projects/sat/hayabusa2/topics.html#topics7912)

